# jo só / jo sóc



## steenvoortl

When should I say jo só, when should I say jo sóc?
Thx for responses!
steenvoortl


----------



## betulina

Hi,

You probably ask it because here you've got these two alternatives. My guess is that it depends on the area/dialect. I have never heard "jo só" around here, or at least I have never noticed it. I would advise you to say always "jo sóc", but wait for other opinions and see if anybody knows where "jo só" is said.


----------



## NoOrK

Hi,

I think equal at betulina. It depends on the area.

But in general, it's better to say "*Jo sóc*".   (I am)

Bye*


----------



## jmx

Segons aquesta pàgina, 'jo só' és literari i només per València :

http://idd01yq8.eresmas.net/Fitxes/Textos/Arxius/morfologiaverbal.htm


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

jmartins said:


> Segons aquesta pàgina, 'jo só' és literari i només per València :
> 
> http://idd01yq8.eresmas.net/Fitxes/Textos/Arxius/morfologiaverbal.htm


 
I, si no vaig errada, ni tans sols és sempre així. Em sona que Ausiàs March feia serivir el "sóc" (Jo sóc aquest que es diu Ausiàs March).

A veure si ens ho confirma algú docte en la matèria o els nostres valencianets


----------



## steenvoortl

jmartins said:


> Segons aquesta pàgina, 'jo só' és literari i només per València :



Gràcies, és molt important perque estic aprenent valencià, no aprenc el català central sinò el dialecte valencià perque estic alumne aquí en Alemanya i vull estudiar en l'universitat de València.

Gràcies
steenvoortl

(I had to remove the URL in the quote because I have to have posted at least 30 posts before to post URLs)


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I, si no vaig errada, ni tans sols és sempre així. Em sona que Ausiàs March feia serivir el "sóc" (Jo sóc aquest que es diu Ausiàs March).
> 
> A veure si ens ho confirma algú docte en la matèria o els nostres valencianets


 
No et negue que l'amic Ausiàs fera servir el "sóc", però si que recorde perfectament que fa servir el "só", ara de cap en aquell "tal só com cell qui pensa que morà..."

Salut!


----------



## brau

steenvoortl said:


> Gràcies, és molt important perque estic aprenent valencià, no aprenc el català central sinò el dialecte valencià perque estic alumne aquí en Alemanya i vull estudiar en l'universitat de València.


 
Que irònic... em pareix a mi que tu i jo farem bona lliga. 

Sobre el tema aquest, fes servir sempre "sóc". Jo no he sentit mai a ningú dir "só", només ho he vist a poemes antics. De tota manera, tampoc és el que es fa servir a l'estàndard, ni tan sols al País Valencià.


----------



## Lumia

Diria que March sempre fa servir _só_, tot i que no ho puc assegurar perquè ni sóc especialista marquiana ni puc consultar cap obra crítica sobre la llengua d'Ausiàs March.

El que sí que és segur és que el vers "Jo só aquest que em dic Ausiàs March" és així, amb _só_ i no pas amb _sóc._ (Podeu veure-ho al dossier que sobre March hi ha penjat a xtec punt net /ausias/dossier/taula.htm).

Probablement el _sóc_ us sona en aquest vers no pel vers de March sinó per una novel·la de Josep Piera, dedicada al poeta, el títol de la qual és _Jo sóc aquest que em dic Ausiàs March_.


----------



## betulina

Doncs no deixa de fer-se'm estrany que el GREC reculli aquesta alternativa, que per la informació que tinc em sembla molt aïllada, i en canvi no reculli per sistema totes les conjugacions del territori, si més no, les estàndard de tots els dialectes, no només d'un...


----------

